# Ferry from Ancona to Greece



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

Does anyone know when the 2014 ferry timetables and prices are available and the best way to check if camping on board is permitted.
Have tried a couple of sites but coming back unavailable for those dates! [Late Aug - mid Oct]


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

I've not had time to look properly yet but some 2014 timetables and prices have been released but its all a bit sketchy at the moment as usual.

At the moment Anek are only showing prices for the Venice route, they shared the Ancona route with Superfast last year so could be that Superfast is taking over the Ancona route completely this year.

http://web.anek.gr/anek_prod/pdf/Brochures/Brochures_200_057_en_v7.pdf

For Superfast prices and timetables click on 'for passengers' tab in the following link...

http://www.superfast.com/adriatiki/en

Minoan only did a 'Camper Special' last year where you got a cabin and meal for the price of deck passage, no camping on board was offered. To download 2014 prices and timetables look to the bottom of the page on the following link...

http://www.minoan.gr/en/routes/ancona-igoumenitsa-patras

Their websites are always a bit of a mess at the start of the season but they eventually sort things out.

So, to summarise, you should be able to get 'camping on board' on the Anek and Superfast routes but not Minoan but don't quote me on that :roll: .

A quick warning - Beware the fuel surcharges which may or may not be included in the fares, it will all be in the smallprint somewhere!

Might be worth ringing Viamare at this early stage to see if they can get some firm prices for you, they get their cut from the ferry companies so you don't pay any extra booking via them..

http://www.viamare.com/

Good Luck!

Pete.


----------



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Peejay the Superfast ferry link was great Very easy to follow. Do you know if you can you be flexible with the dates booked or do you pay a penalty to change if still in the same season band.

We are thinking of going late Aug and returning early-mid Oct [Turkey] but because of family commitments may have to come back 2 or 3 days earlier.

I see you get a 30% discount for return booking and 10% over 60.
We last did this crossing i 1999 with Minoan so are really looking forward to it


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Blaine,

We've changed a crossing once with Minoan a few years ago and there was no extra charge as it was in the same season band, obviously it depends whether there is space left on the crossing you want. Do check first though as terms/conditions can and do change.

According to superfast website, low season Ancona - Greece is 12 Aug onwards and Greece - Ancona 8 Sep onwards so you shouldn't wander into any higher bands...

http://www.superfast.com/adriatiki/pdfs/seasons_ancona_en_14.pdf

Camping on Board is 1/4 - 31/10 on all Adriatic routes.

You can always book an open return at no extra charge and just ring up to book the return when you have a firm date, don't know if you can do this online but Viamare can arrange it for you. As far as I'm aware you will still get the 30% return discount.

Further to my previous post Superfasts website also states they are sharing the route with Anek again this year (in smallprint in the link below) so keep checking Aneks website for their prices..

http://www.superfast.com/adriatiki/en/for-passengers/routes-and-timetables-2014/greece-italy-2.html

Also, I know I keep banging on about it but there are fuel surcharges on the Superfast route again this year - €15 per person and per vehicle each way, that's €90 return for 2 pax and is not included in the website fares. All the other routes will be charging similar or possibly more.

Unless you specifically wanted to camp on board with the van don't discount the Minoan route with the 'Camper special', we used it last year and you get the MoHo parked and plugged in to the ships electric, an inside cabin and 2 meals for the price of deck passage.
Obviously no good if you have a dog though.

Pete


----------



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

Will keep all in mind especially the open return. As for Camper special we hate overnighting in the cabins, I get claustrophobic and we both much prefer to sleep in the van, so much so we prefer to drive from Spain/Portugal home rather than get the ferry!!


----------



## helenoftroy (Apr 25, 2006)

*greek ferries*

Other half has booked the return ferry camping on board with Anek's own web site. It's almost the same price as last year. Some of the late August dates are booked already though we have managed 'shoulder' season dates. Hope you get sorted...I can't wait to go back.


----------

